# Looking for Beta Testers



## MidnightNinja (Dec 10, 2011)

Well, as you know, I no longer have this phone. As I do things, I need beta testers to check my work. PM me here and let me know if you can help out.

Special Thanks go to Jdawg334 on Charge fourms for supplying me the system pull 







 and for rooting/deodexing/busyboxing(Dont think the last one is a word)


----------

